# short day at the edge



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Went out to the edge in my 17 ft mako with Wally on the 24th. Water got really nice on the way out. Stopped at the Mass for live bait , got crazy fish and cigars.



Trolled on the way out and picked up 2 Kings- not super big but big enough to put in the cooler. Picked up the trolling gear and started toward the edge. Dolphin started jumping in front of us and suddenly the dolphin turned into yellow fin tuna. Nice sight but the dove as soon as the boat got near. Tried trolling a little, one hit, no fish. Picked the gear back up and started for the edge again. 

Started fishing around the 175 ft mark with live bait and squid. 3-4 hard hit on the live bait, but they threw the hook before we saw them. Started to catch nice size mingos, so we started concentrating on them. After several hour we had about a dozen in the boat and the wind was picking up coming out of the north east, so decided to come home. little rougher coming home but not to bad. Saw a nice BIG turtle on the way in.


All in all a nice day on the water with good company. Did I mention that Wally brought lunch- It was good :thumbup: Almost forgot Gas was about $60, not per person total I really like that 4 stroke


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great catching there Ed. Hitting the edge in the 17 sounds like a sweet calm day. Can't wait to get back next year.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

You saw yellowfin tuna north of the edge?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*yellowfin*



gamefisherman said:


> You saw yellowfin tuna north of the edge?


 yes but not much we were in over 120 ft of water.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice report... Looked like a good day on the water!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Sounds like a nice trip Ed. We have seen some crazy fish sightings our-self this year. June this year we caught 15 yellowfin(20 to 60#) in less then 200' on two whale sharks. Pick your calm days out there.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job ! I haven't been able to get out there for about a month and it's killing me.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the report Ed. I may have to stick my nose out there next week.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Let me know if you make plans to go mike I might cruise out next week to.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

way to go, ed. looks like you'e teaching wally some good habits.
i'll be down that way soon.

jack


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

What is that yeller,white and red fish,a saltwater koi?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i think they call that a wrasse.

jack


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice trip Ed, sounds like some fun and good eats. Soak up these last few nice days before the winter weather pattern sets in.



purple haze said:


> Sounds like a nice trip Ed. We have seen some crazy fish sightings our-self this year. June this year we caught 15 yellowfin(20 to 60#) in less then 200' on two whale sharks. Pick your calm days out there.



I saw one near 100 lbs sky about 50 feet from my boat near the C-buoy near Destin pass one afternoon while catching bait earlier this year. They go where they want that's for sure. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like fun Ed. Tuna do show up in unlikely places. Have not been out in two months and am needing to get out soon!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool run, the seas are calling again!


----------



## Gazoo (Mar 26, 2013)

scott44 said:


> What is that yeller,white and red fish,a saltwater koi?


 Cuban Hogfish


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

Dumb question but how far out is the edge?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

30 miles +/-.


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey guys, been on THT for a while but just registered on PFF after lurking for a while. Sold my 24' Action Craft bay boat in late July and purchased a 27' CC hybrid w/twins so I could get out a little farther South. What area do you consider ledge? Just North of nipple? Or some where else? General coordinates? Thanks


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*edge*



Tiretyme said:


> Hey guys, been on THT for a while but just registered on PFF after lurking for a while. Sold my 24' Action Craft bay boat in late July and purchased a 27' CC hybrid w/twins so I could get out a little farther South. What area do you consider ledge? Just North of nipple? Or some where else? General coordinates? Thanks


Just north of the nipple will work if you look at google earth, you will see a line where depth starts dropping off. a good general number are would be 29 26 746 87 33 585. Of course you could invite out for a trip and I could show you
Hope this helps ed


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

wmflyfisher said:


> Dumb question but how far out is the edge?


On any calm day, head due south and looking for the parking lot!!


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

submariner said:


> Just north of the nipple will work if you look at google earth, you will see a line where depth starts dropping off. a good general number are would be 29 26 746 87 33 585. Of course you could invite out for a trip and I could show you
> Hope this helps ed


Thx Ed! Might well do that, provided your not an axe murderer or something, haha!! I'm sure you could teach me a trick or three! FYI, I'm not mad enough at them to go except when it's bathtub like conditions. It's a 27' Blackwood so as I mentioned earlier, it's more of a hybrid style with a lower freeboard than typical offshore CC's. 

Joey


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

keep in mind I went in 17 ft mako- I also have a 24 ft pursuit, but didn't want to spend the money on gas.


----------

